# 格: "在那个大衣柜子的最下面<一格>"



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧 where a husband is asking his wife where a shirt is. She tells him "在那个大衣柜子的最下面一格". Does anyone know what 一格 means here? Does it literally mean "square"?
Thanks!


----------



## paper worker

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I was recently watching a 电视剧 where a husband is asking his wife where a shirt is. She tells him "在那个大衣柜子的最下面一格". Does anyone know what 一格 means here? Does it literally mean "square"?
> Thanks!


No, it is not a square. I suppose it might be called a section in English. Usually there will be several sections or some drawers in a wardrobe, where you can hang your clothes or put in your socks or collect your ties. Here 一格 just mean one section or one drawer which is in the lowest position of the wardrobe.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, ok! Thanks, Paper worker!


----------



## SuperXW

格
As there is no singular or plural on the noun itself, all of the above are 格. One "box/square/rectangle" is 一格.


----------



## yuechu

I was imagining that it looked like the last image you posted, SuperXW! Thanks for the examples!


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> I was imagining that it looked like the last image you posted, SuperXW! Thanks for the examples!


what do you call it in English？


----------



## yuechu

Perhaps a "compartment" or "cubbyhole"? (On Google, it looks like some people shorten this to "cubby" as well)


----------



## ovaltine888

yuechu said:


> Perhaps a "compartment" or "cubbyhole"? (On Google, it looks like some people shorten this to "cubby" as well)


cubbyhole sounds like a kindergarten thing before you have your own locker at school.


----------



## yuechu

Yes, they also have them there... but if you look up "cubbyhole shelf" on Google Images, you'll see that it's also common in people's houses. (It looks like the last image that SuperXW posted)

EDIT: Let's see if anyone else has any suggestions!


----------



## Flaminius

Cells, grids, grids, pigeonholes?


----------



## SuperXW

那个大衣柜的最下面一格


----------



## yuechu

SuperXW said:


> View attachment 70852那个大衣柜的最下面一格


I think this would simply be a "shelf". Thanks for the image, SuperXW!


----------



## skating-in-bc

我個人的理解:

「萬里長城萬里長」, 這個「長」說的是橫向(horizontal)的「長」。【說文】格, 木長貌。【徐曰】樹高長枝爲格。「高」是垂直(vertical)的「高」, 「長」是橫向(horizontal)的「長」。《史記》「枝格如角」是說橫向(平行方向)的「格」分生出 縱向(上下方向)的「枝」, 就像是鹿角 'antlers'。






「格」因而引申為 "有橫向長桿以吊掛縱向物件的架子", 譬如, 吊衣的「*衣格*」 (e.g.,《一切經音義》格, 椸架也), 吊肉的「*肉格*」 (e.g., 鄭玄《周禮注》屠家懸肉格), 吊筆的「*筆格*」 (e.g.,《和襲美江南道中懷茅山廣文》自拂煙霞安筆格，獨開封檢試砂床)。











同時, 也引申為 "橫向長桿與縱向木樁交錯而成的柵欄 (e.g., 杜甫《潼關吏》連雲列*戰格*)。









「格」本義是長枝條 (條狀, 線條概念)。木條 (線) 橫豎交叉構成「*格*(*子*)」(平面概念, 不強調深度或厚度)。








「槅」是器物的隔斷板 'a dividing board' (平面概念)。木板 (面) 橫豎交叉構成「*槅*(*子*)」(立體概念, 其深度具有功能上的意義, 譬如放器具)。








「格」和「槅」發音相同, 所以二者常互通假,*「槅」*(e.g.,《紅樓夢》一*槅*一*槅*, 或貯書, 或設鼎, 或安置筆硯, 或供設瓶花, 或安放盆景) *常俗寫為「格」。*也就是說, "在那個大衣櫃子的最下面一*格*" 其實就是 "在那個大衣櫃子的最下面一*槅*"*。《國語詞典.槅》物架的分層*。

棋盤*格子*上(平面概念)擺滿了棋子*。*==> 不能寫成「槅子」。
攢盒*槅子*裡(立體概念)盛滿了糕果*。*==> 可以寫作「格子」*。*廣義的「格子」包括「槅子」。


----------



## yuechu

I just happened to be watching a video on Facebook today where a woman was showing her home office space, which included some open shelves, and she called them "cubbyholes". (They were in a more typical rectangular shape though rather than a square shape like above)

EDIT: I just saw your post, Skating-in-bc! Thanks for your detailed explanations!


----------

